# Audio CD didn't help me - dietary change did



## 13675 (Apr 21, 2006)

I tried a highly touted audio CD IBS program and followed the instructions precisely but I'm sorry to say it did not help me in the slightest. I found instead that a nearly carnivorous diet helped tremendously. I know, it sounds bizarre and it was totally unexpected for me as well, but it worked. Take it for what it's worth.I won't be checking this forum for replies, so don't bother to post questions or comments here, sorry. I suggest instead that you investigate for yourself. You can search on terms like "paleo diet zero carb carnivorous". I'm only posting this here because I wish someone had told me about this approach, so I'm doing what I wish someone had done for me.Good luck!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Different things work for different people and I have actually mentioned low carb eating for people that is seems appropriate for.Heck even one of the research centers that developed one of the in person hypnosis programs has done a research project on low carb diets for IBSers. It would be lovely if there was one and only one answer. No one says there is, because there isn't one. Glad you found what worked for you. Unfortunately diet isn't a one size fits all answer, either.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

IBSC , did the diet change only help you with constipation? Any pain or gas that is been reduced?I have mild C, but a lot of pain. Also gas sometimes. My bloating went down with low carb diet. But no effect on my main symptom pain. So I trying now the audio program.


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't think ibsc is coming back but the zero carb diet is out the question for me as rice is a staple in my diet. I haven't tried the audio CDs and I probably won't any time soon so I can't comment on that. It's refreshing to see things that help others cope with or eliminate IBS.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

ibsc said:


> I'm only posting this here because I wish someone had told me about this approach, so I'm doing what I wish someone had done for me.


A low carb diet is one of the most common approaches to helping with digestive disorders. I'm not sure why anyone had to tell you this. If you read any of the alternative healing books all will tell you the same thing. Did you ever try using the search engine on the forum?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

The majority of folks who do the hypnotherapy have done so after all else has failed - everyone is different and what works for one, may not for another. The unfortunate thing with IBS patients, is that there is no one diet that seems to fit all, either. After years of trying all sorts of diets, none worked for me - and I was down to crackers and water and still had symptoms.The hypnotherapy works on the mind-gut connection - and is especially helpful for folks who have not seen relief from other treatments - it is especially helpful when you have symptoms as soon as you know you need to be somewhere, etc. but it is not a cure, but has worked well for most people who try it - no one thing works for everyone.The great thing about the hypno is that there are far more folks who have found some help with it, than not... and that is true of any treatment - no one thing fits all... Best wishes to all in finding their own journey to feeling better... take care.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Some high meat diets can actually be harmful long term, i. e. carcinoids. Fats however can help some people with IBS C, because it can stimulate the need to go.Hypnotherapy however is not harmful in fact usally benefical even if you don't have IBS and gut directed for IBS helps the majority of people that do it.


----------

